# College Season 2011-2012



## hwg1964 (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm planning a trip from Germany (Go Dirk!) to the NYC and Boston greater area late October early November. Can anyone tell me if there will be college games already taking place? What could be interesting teams to watch in that area ?
(I guess NBA might not be on yet at that time due to the lockout.)
Thanks !


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont think NCAA usually starts until late November, but i may be mistaken.


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

The first games are now usually around the second week of November.

xu95


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It depends how long you'll be here. The Preseason NIT is late November.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

there are some exhibtions last week of Oct and first week of November


----------



## hwg1964 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for all replies!
So it looks like that there won't be any NBA games, but college pre-season / exhibition games.
Where can I find teams and schedules in the NYC and Boston area ?
Thanks again,
HWG1964


----------

